# Watching professional sports.



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a poll about watching professional sporting games. 
Also, consider only sports with professional leagues: Football (American), Football (Soccer), Baseball, Basketball, and Hockey. Oh and Rugby or whatever is big off the N.American continent.

ie: This excludes the Olympics.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd rather chew my own toenails off.

This makes me a bit of a pariah in my sports-mad adoptive land.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yeah! Football (soccer), club and country. Season tickets most years


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Worcester Rugby Football Club and Worcestershire County Cricket Club are just a few miles down the road and Aston Villa, Birmingham City and West Bromwich Albion Football Clubs are only 20 miles away although I rarely watch top division football any more because of the unjustifiable salaries and the even more unjustifiable behaviour/ego trips of a lot of the players and the machinations of those faceless menaces, the agents. If I lived in the States and was near a big baseball city I would watch the team as often as possible even if they weren't the team I'd usually root for.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meh. Sports are for guys. 

I will watch sports like (American) football, baseball, and hockey, but that's about it. And I don't follow too closely, because I only want to know the score, not really what happened.

Boston Bruins won the Stanley cup last night! Happy about that sorta. I think there was a Finn on that team, but they also represented the East Coast.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I watch Man U most times they are playing, and I keep up with the whole Premiership and some of my other local teams. I'll also watch any English side in the Champions League. The national side is a given.

I'll watch the majors plus the TPC in golf but I'm not that bothered if I miss them. Same with Wimbledon and that king of sports, darts at the Ally Pally. If I've got nothing better to do I'll happily watch them for a bit.

I used to play rugby (league, of course) when I was younger but have totally lost interest in it over the past few years.

Needless to say, American sports are pants, even worse than cricket.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll only watch tennis on occasion, and that's becoming increasingly less common still. So I chose hate because I do hate watching basically all other sports apart from tennis (and on even rarer occasion table tennis).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I played sports for hours a day while young and loved watching American football, Basketball, and baseball. My desire to watch has waned somewhat over the years (I very rarely watch baseball), but I would still clearly fall into the "love" category. American football is my favorite just ahead of basketball. I love the athleticism, but what really separates it from other sports is the intensity and especially the complexity.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a sports nut. I like them all, particularly American football (NFL and college), soccer (football), college basketball (I don't care for the NBA), ice hockey, baseball, tennis. But I'll watch anything. It's just hard to keep up since I spend hours per week with my favorite hobbie (opera) plus fine wines, literature, not to forget that work and family are also time-intensive. I wish the day had 30 hours and the week had 10 days.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I usually find sports dull, but sometimes end up watching them anyway because my friends do. I've never been athletic myself.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hate it. Hate, hate, HATE.

Hate watching it. Hate playing it. Hate hearing about it. In PoledniceLand, sport does not exist.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Love watching all sport except boxing. Used to go to four or five F1 races each year but it got too expensive so I started going to live opera instead. (and that will give you some idea how much going to F1 costs).

Went to the Spanish GP last year & it just happened that FC Barcelona were playing a La Liga game so I couldn't not go to the Nou Camp to see the best team.

Love watching cricket & rugby & I've seen the All Blacks play at home (shame on you Natalie!)


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I managed to get to half a dozen Tranmere Rovers games last season. Tranmere is a League 1 football team. For the uninitiated, League 1 is the third division...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I play a lot of tennis and basketball with friends (though I was never good enough at basketball to make a team) so naturally I watch a lot of tennis and basketball too. If I had cable TV, maybe I'd be able to watch even more, but the internet basically has everything, it's just more inconvenient in my opinion.

I disagree with the notion that one has an obligation as a testosterone-driven male to watch and educate oneself about sports at all times. But I also don't understand the adversion of many to watching sports either. There's something out there for almost everyone, I feel. Sports are exciting, fun, a great bonding experience, full of crucial moments and also emotional ones - not too unlike classical music or opera. But of course, it's extremely different as well.

And American sports are the bomb, are you kidding me Argus? NBA and NCAA practically rule the world of basketball and I can't think of a sport I love watching more than basketball (if not tennis).


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I enjoy watching sports. When it comes to tennis I could even be called a passionate fan and I follow both the men's and women's tour with great interest. I'm even a sometimes semi-active, at other times VERY active member of several tennis forums. As a small example, here are some of my posts earlier today at a woman's tennis forum. I'm the Chrissie-fan character and my posts are on pages 19,20 and 21. :lol:

http://www.tennisforum.com/showthread.php?t=434200


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Air said:


> I disagree with the notion that one has an obligation as a testosterone-driven male to watch and educate oneself about sports at all times. But I also don't understand the adversion of many to watching sports either.


Thankfully, I can be disregarded from those considerations as, despite being a male, I've never had much testosterone


----------



## Keychick (Jun 9, 2011)

I love hockey , but after what happened last night.
You gotta wonder? Twice in two shots at the cup
and they burn the city down once more?
Im into Baseball.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Played football (soccer) for 10 years, still watch it regularly on the tube. I watch the 1-2 hour summary programmes on the national leagues of the Netherlands, England and Germany. And any live game with the Dutch national team, or Dutch clubs in the European competitions. All on the tube.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Keychick said:


> I love hockey , but after what happened last night.
> You gotta wonder? Twice in two shots at the cup
> and they burn the city down once more?
> Im into Baseball.


This thread was partially inspired by that. I don't think I could have less in common with the 600,000 people downtown there. I really can't get into the herd-mentality to enjoy watching contact sports in a stadium or arena, which is something I think is unfortunate because it seems like a great time.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Just about any sport that's on I will watch


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Vote="like"

Favorite "to watch on television" sport- baseball

Favorite "in person" spectator sport- hockey

Also like soccer/football and a couple of others-

My LEAST favorite spectator sport among America's "4 majors" (team sports) is basketball-- which is sort of ironic because that's the one I PLAYED most frequently when young.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

wit a rise of online chess technology, I watch professional live chess match almost everyday. you can check the website http://chessbomb.com/ . i rarely can have enough time to watch full soccer match nowdays, except for important match. Barca vs MU was the last one, not to mentioned time different from here to europe.


----------



## Keychick (Jun 9, 2011)

Today its the Ladies Soccer game taday between
Canada and Germany.
We have hope, were #6 in the World.


----------

